# Mia



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

My brother who lives in Hale, Michigan has a 8 week old golden/lab mix, that he has to find a new home for.

I told him that I would go get her and bring her home with me, if he was thinking about taking her to the humane society. I cant keep her, I will take care of her until we can find a good home for her.

Can anyone help!!!!!

Here she is


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

How adorable!! Looks like a purebred Lab to me-maybe you could call a Lab rescue-I am sure she would be adopted in a heartbeat. Good luck.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

The mother was pure golden, and the father was pure lab, but the dad was a black lab, that is what my brother told me.

He is not e-mailing me back, as soon as he e-mailed me I e-mailed him and told him I would take her until we can find a forever home for her. I wish he would e-mail me back already

I told my brother the same thing, I said she sure looks pure lab to me!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pick up the phone and call! Sometimes I'm too impatient to wait for email replies. What a little doll baby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable and hope she finds a furever home here or with the rescue taking her and get her a home.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh if she was only in Mississippi instead of Michigan! I might could talk my husband into that!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...She's sweet. You might be able to foster for a local Lab rescue short term???


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just talked to my brother and he is looking for a home for her, I will keep everyone updated.

He is not considering humane society, so hopefully he will find a forever home for this sweet puppy!!

I did tell him about lab resuces and the option of me taking her until I can find a home for her.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

good luck, she is just darling!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mia is a Doll Baby!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad she is in Michigan! My husband would be all over adopting that cutie pie!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

why is he getting rid of her already?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I am glad she is in Michigan! My husband would be all over adopting that cutie pie!


So would we!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my, she is sooooooooooo adorable. I hope you guys find a nice home for her. She does look like a full-blooded lab, she looks exactly like Savannah's buddy, Abby. Abby is a yellow English Lab.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone to let you know that my brother found a forever home for Mia


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

She is just beautiful. I wish you luck in your search for a home for her. Someone will want her, she is precious.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

breec3 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone to let you know that my brother found a forever home for Mia


That is great news! I am very happy to hear that.


----------

